# Chrystal Lake boat launch - Alert!



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Here is the position of the Michigan Land Use Institute concerning the Crystal Lake boat launch. Everyone can still form their own opinion on the size of the launch. This material will help you visualize the debate items. For those that can attend the meeting, good luck.

From MLUI:
Attention,
Crystal Lake lovers: Please attend Wednesday nights Department of Environmental Quality hearing about a wetland permit for a boat launch the Department of Natural Resources intends to build there. The Institute has concerns about the proposal and published recommendations that would better protect the lake and the people who use it. The meeting is at 7 p.m., Feb. 25, at Benzie Central High School, 9300 Homestead Road, in Benzie County. Read our ecommendations for downsizing a project that will greatly affect Crystal Lakes future here:

http://mlui.org/mailinglist/redirect.asp?i=750&l=632


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Long read.

More or less this looks like what you see on every lake across the state. The residents and locals who live in the immediate area don't want "outsiders" who use the launch in their lake. Since they own land on the lake they think they own the lake too. It's a natural reaction, but it's selfish and illegal.

I grew up on a small lake very close to Grand Rapids. Being one of the closest public launches to some of GR's bigger suburbs meant we were overcrowded with jet skis and idiot boaters way more than we liked. There's nothing more annoying than people still trying to jet ski and tow tubers and skiiers 30 minutes past sun down when you're trying to fish off the dock. The fact that roughly 50% of boaters and even a lesser percentage of jet skis actually know and follow boating laws makes the situation a lot worse. When you have a house on the lake and you're afraid to pull your own kids tubing because there are so many other boats and jet skis out there cutting back and forth, passing too close, not even running the right direction around the lake, it's annoying. Unfortunately, the sheriff's deputy shows up and gets to write one ticket before suddenly the other 50 boats either disappear or start following the law until they see him back retrailering his boat.

However, these are public waters and we need to make them accessible to everyone. You don't want a situation like some of the ice fishing lakes up north (Higgins comes to mind) where every side and back street has people parking in the turn arounds and on the shoulder of the road because there is such a lack of public parking and launch area.


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Beave _
> *.....When you have a house on the lake and you're afraid to pull your own kids tubing because there are so many other boats and jet skis out there cutting back and forth, passing too close, not even running the right direction around the lake, it's annoying. *


This is my biggest complaint on Crystal Lake. This lake is HUGE and these yahoos feel they need to come right past me while I'm fishing. Not sure if they are checking to see if I catch a fish or are just idiots......either way that sucks. I think the lake is plenty big enough to support more people, but they don't have to come past me every 4 minutes.


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

My school system taught all 7th graders boater's safety for a week. We finished the week off taking the test and getting our boater's safety card. 

I'm not sure why they taught it, but being that I lived on a lake it was great because I didn't have to go sign up and take it somewhere.

Sadly, that's probably more experience and time spent learning boating laws and regulations than 90% of people out there. All you need to operate a boat in Michigan is a driver's license.

I'm not a fan of more government involvement in our lives, but I think we should make boater's safety or at least a boater's safety test mandatory for anyone wanting to operate a PWC or boat over 10hp. That's the rule until you have a driver's license, at which time you can operate any boat.

Too many people don't seem to have a clue about right-of-way laws, how close you're allowed to get to docks and anchored vessels, etc. Spend a day out on the big lake and you'll realize most people barely understand the "red right returning".

I don't think most people are malicious as much as they just don't know the law and aren't going to take half an hour of their lives to find a boater's guide and read up.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Benzie Residents Call For Smaller Crystal Lake Launch 
Size, scale are central issues in state boating proposal 

BENZONIA  A state proposal to build one of northern Michigans largest inland boat launches on Crystal Lake in Benzie County attracted more than 250 people to a local high school auditorium last week, many of them to express a similar view: More public access is an important goal but not if it diminishes one of the Midwests most beautiful lakes.	

http://www.mlui.org/landwater/fullarticle.asp?fileid=16655


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

HR,
Many thanks for the job you do in keeping us informed as to news around the state and beyond. 
The proposed Crystal Lake boat launch site is definitely a hot issue in this area. I was at the Department of Environmental Quality's public hearing and the "antis" were there in force, most of them being lakefront property owners and their attorneys. The Michigan Land Use Institute could, in my opinion, be considered among the "antis".

To all Michigan Sportsmen and Sportswomen,
When the DNR first proposed the construction of the facility on Crystal Lake, those that I refer to as "antis" were opposed to the project in any way shape or form. Now, apparently, they have come to realize that regardless of their opposition, the boat launch will be built and so their efforts have turned to the downsizing idea. I did the math and if 100 boats were launched in Crystal Lake, it would equal one boat for every 94 plus football fields of surface area, hardly overcrowded. 
Telfer Mook, President of Citizens for Positive Planning and Ann Bourne, executive director of that organization, stated in an article in the Benzie County Record Patriot dated February 25, 2004 that "Boat counts last summer identified over 2,000 boats moored or otherwise located at riparian properties around the lake. Yet, only 85 (July 5), 26 (July 12) and 35 (July 13) boats were counted active on the water." To quote a retired Conservation Officer friend, "Crystal Lake has to be the most underused body of water in the state, due largely to the difficulty in accessing it." 
Those who are presently advocating downsizing are using the "start small and add on as necessary" argument. I would say that it would make more sense to build it as proposed, then it will be there if needed. It's cheaper to bring equipment and other resources in once and do the job than to have to do it all over again in a couple years. If the lot isn't full, so be it. There is approximately twenty acres of state owned property, more than enough to contain the full site as proposed. The money has been allocated, I believe from boat registration and other boating fees, not tax dollars, so the argument that the state is in the throes of fiscal shortages doesn't come into play here. It's already been tried and refuted.
The Departments of Natural Resources and Environmental Quality are the experts here, not we as private citizens nor special interest groups and, as such, they will do the necessary research and fact finding to enable permitting and construction of the site. Public input is part of this process. 
This will be a struggle right through until the end, regardless of how it turns out. Keep watch of the Outdoor News forum and I will try to keep current news and information posted here.
Butch


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Boat launch plan riles residents 

By MARLA MCMACKIN, Record-Eagle staff writer, June 5, 2004

http://www.record-eagle.com/2004/jun/05cryst.htm

BENZONIA - Residents along the south shore of Crystal Lake are upset about a state Department of Natural Resources plan to build a four-ramp public boat launch there.

The Crystal Lake Property Rights Association filed an injunction this week, asking a Benzie County circuit judge to determine whether the proposal complies with zoning rules for the 19-acre site off Mollineaux Road.

"The current property zoning is residential," Association President Robert Bishop said. "We believe the launch is a commercial use and as such is illegal."

William Boik, DNR boating unit manager, said a new public boat launch on the 9,800-acre lake has been a priority because of a lack of safe, suitable ramps.

The Mollineaux Road property cost about $1.1 million, Boik said. He said he does not know what the construction cost will be, but hopes to have the launch ready by spring 2005.

The project will displace about one-third of an acre of wetlands, which will be replaced at the Outlet property. The state Department of Environmental Quality has issued a wetland mitigation permit.

Boik would not give the DNR's opinion of the zoning issue.

"I'm not going to say what rules apply and don't apply," he said. "That's for the courts to decide."

David Neiger, Benzie County planning and zoning department director, said the state-owned property is not subject to county zoning rules.

"We have an overlay district that automatically applies to any piece of property purchased by the government," he said.

Bishop, who said he agrees that more public lake access is needed, said the state had other property to choose from that would not require destruction of wetlands or have an adverse effect on the rights of neighboring property owners.

A hearing date in Benzie County Circuit Court has not been set.


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Oh boy, here we go again. The Crystal Lake Property Owners Rights Association has to be the biggest bunch of whine-a$$ _NOT IN MY BACK YARD_ SOB's in recorded history. Contrary to what the name sounds like, this association doesn't represent property owners all around the lake, just a group of "special people" in the southeast corner of the lake, around the south shore to the area where the proposed access site will be located. 
Last we heard of them was their attempt to block the Rails to Trails project on the old railroad grade from Elberta to Thompsonville because -- now pay attention--it was laid out to run along the south shore of Crystal Lake. Let's see,....oh yeah, that's where the railroad used to run, hence the grade, hence the trail. Well, they lost that one and all they stand to do in their futile fight against the access site is prolong the inevitable. It will happen, they will pout and stamp their feet and throw their little temper tantrums, to no avail; they will lose and the access site will be constructed. Some people just can't get it through their heads that, contrary to their wishes and desires, it's _not_ all about them.
The funny part of the whole thing is that the Crystal Lake Property Owners Rights Association says that they don't oppose the the public's right to access or the DNR's plan to construct such a site, they just don't want it to be constructed in the area where the State of Michigan owns the twenty acres in question. Yeah, you guessed it. It's _right in their back yards._ It doesn't matter to them if it inconvienences anyone else around the lake, as long as it doesn't overshadow their particular "little piece of heaven".
If my kids had such a one sided attitude toward things, I would sit them down and teach them to share and play nice. But, of course, I could get through to my kids. That's the difference.
Stay tuned, I'll keep you you up to speed on this ongoing little farce. And, please, if we need some help in the form of letters to the legislature, DNR, DEQ, etc., (I'll let you know) do what you can to assist us. The next battle may be over a matter that is near and dear to you!!!!! You help us, we'll help you.
And please remember what I indicated in a previous post. Regardless of how "warm and fuzzy" the Michigan Land Use Institute may try to make themselves appear, _they are not on the sportsmans side._ . They are "antis" of the worst kind, in that they misrepresent their position. Rank them right up there with PETA and Greenpeace.
If you have any questions or need any more info, please PM me. If I don't have the answers, I can get them for you.
Thanks,
Butch


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Well put Butch, and I might add one more thing. These are the same people who were at the meetings concerning the new management plans for the Sleeping Bears Dunes area. They were against anything resembling closure of certain areas within the dunes. Now when it effects them, look where they stand. I totally agree with them concerning the dunes, but I can't agree with them at all on this. Apparently they have forgotton where the fish in the lake came from. In particular the lake trout, brown trout, and the rainbows aren't native, they are planted by, you guessed it, the DNR. And to go one step futher, who pays for those plantings? Yep you and I, shouldn't we then therefore have a decent, safe access point to go after those fish? I would think so.


----------

